# How to - blocking forum ads.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if you're sick of seeing the forum ads you can block them with a simple update in you hosts file.
You can map the DNS names to your loopback address or 0.0.0.0 to stop them resolving.

0.0.0.0 images.intellitxt.com
0.0.0.0 r.turn.com
0.0.0.0 adservice.google.com
0.0.0.0 adservice.google.co.uk
0.0.0.0 fundingchoices.google.com
0.0.0.0 securepubads.g.doubleclick.net
0.0.0.0 adfarm.mediaplex.com
0.0.0.0 c.amazon-adsystem.com
0.0.0.0 as2.autoforums.com


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The downside of that though is that if everyone does that then revenue for the site from the sale of ads will plummet and the site will close down thru lack of funds.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> The downside of that though is that if everyone does that then revenue for the site from the sale of ads will plummet and the site will close down thru lack of funds.


Possibly, but how many people are influenced by advertising on any medium. For example I mute the ads on TV and I avoid commercial radio. Most providers on the net are aware of this and offer the ad free option for a price of course...


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> if you're sick of seeing the forum ads you can block them with a simple update in you hosts file.
> You can map the DNS names to your loopback address or 0.0.0.0 to stop them resolving.
> 
> 0.0.0.0 images.intellitxt.com
> ...


Much too much time on your hands 

Just because you can doesn't mean that you should.

This would potentially lead us all having to pay for access to this great forum!! - give me the ads any day. Please don't follow this advice and thereby help to keep this forum free to all.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you're happy for the nameless to profit from you.
100s of other forums with next to no users survive without issues,

It's nothing more that the title... if you don't want to see the ads. Not playing willing to play other politics.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> But you're happy for the nameless to profit from you.
> 100s of other forums with next to no users survive without issues,
> 
> It's nothing more that the title... if you don't want to see the ads. Not playing willing to play other politics.


I kind of liken it to the TV - BBC funded by licence payers and ITV funded by advertising. I'm not saying that either method is better than the other simply that each is different and each is necessary to support its individual funding plan.

In the case if this forum it is funded by advertising which, like on ITV, you can choose to ignore or otherwise. What I am saying is we cannot expect to have the penny and the bun.

Currently this forum is funded via advertising ala ITV rather than having to pay for access ala BBC - little in life is really free and somehow the forum must be funded.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I'd prefer to benefit from a free Forum that's supported by ads rather than have to pay a subscription or membership fee - the model works for commercial TV and radio, and I'm happy with them.

If you look another TT-themed site like the TTOC website which requires a £25 p/a membership fee (£20 renewal) to access the full site, and track how many posts it gets per day/week/month, it's not very many as the membership is only 800-900 members a lot of whom might not be very active or post much. I've spoken to members (and ex-members) who've said they've posted a question on there and waited days before getting any sort of answer to their question. 
The TT Forum by comparison is free to users, has over 66,000 members (not all of whom will still be active), and if you post a question you'll usually find someone will answer it within the hour. The benefits of it being open, free, and paid for by ads far outweighs the disadvantages.


----------

